# Help needed from the UK. Numax LB thread size???



## wkel50 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi guys, first post from us (Bill & Patricia) in the UK.
We have a couple of Numax XV31MF leisure batteries with dual terminals
and cannot find any info on the thread size of the threaded post?

Suppliers here just say send order details & they will send couple of nuts
but no one seems to want to provide the thread size? have been told it is American imperial?

All we want to do is buy some wing type nuts to use to connect other stuff to.

Any chance of letting us into the secret please....................


----------



## akjimny (Aug 3, 2011)

Re: Help needed from the UK. Numax LB thread size???

Hi Bill and Patricia, and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  I'm just taking a guess here, but a couple of wing nuts aren't that expensive.  If the threaded post is about the size of a common lead pencil, the thread size is probably 1/4x20 if it is SAE or 10x1.5 if it is metric.  Those would be the standard sizes for most batteries, I think.

Sorry I couldn't give you the exact measurements - maybe one of the other forum member will know for sure.


----------



## wkel50 (Aug 3, 2011)

Re: Help needed from the UK. Numax LB thread size???

Cheers Jim, never thought this subject would take up so much surrrrfing time.............ha ha  :laugh:


----------



## wkel50 (Aug 6, 2011)

Re: Help needed from the UK. Numax LB thread size???

Found out that threaded terminals are in fact 5/16 UNC - Unified Coarse Thread. American Standard.

Both terminals the same size, apparently, they used to be 3/8" + & 5/16" -

but they are both 5/16" UNC.

so there we have it..................... 

thanks for your help.............

Bill & Patricia.... :laugh:


----------

